# Visa extension for US citizen?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

If I am US citizen and came to UAE on a tourist visa (stamp in the passport) - 
So I read before I can stay up to 60 days but the stamp in the passport says 30 days.
So do I need to go for a visa run or just simply do the extension for another 30 days? And where can I do the extension ?

Thx in advance


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

30 days. (what you read was old news)

Visa run to the Oman border and back. Just search for "visa run" on the forum. It is easy and painless, just time consuming.

-md000/mike



EXPAT09 said:


> If I am US citizen and came to UAE on a tourist visa (stamp in the passport) -
> So I read before I can stay up to 60 days but the stamp in the passport says 30 days.
> So do I need to go for a visa run or just simply do the extension for another 30 days? And where can I do the extension ?
> 
> Thx in advance


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

md000 said:


> 30 days. (what you read was old news)
> 
> Visa run to the Oman border and back. Just search for "visa run" on the forum. It is easy and painless, just time consuming.
> 
> -md000/mike


Pretty sure you are wrong Mike. 
well maybe we both are right, cause I meant extending through a certain airline. Can u do that? 
i will find out for sure within hours.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I tried to "extend" my visa when I first moved here and the immigration people just told me to drive to Oman as this was easier. 

Everyone I know on a tourist visa drives out to Oman every 30 days (or takes another flight somewhere). Use the Hatta facility, not Musandam, as I know they don't always cancel the visa in the system. 

Maybe there is another way through an airline - but I am ignorant of this method.

-md000/mike



EXPAT09 said:


> Pretty sure you are wrong Mike.
> well maybe we both are right, cause I meant extending through a certain airline. Can u do that?
> i will find out for sure within hours.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

md000 said:


> Maybe there is another way through an airline - but I am ignorant of this method.
> 
> -md000/mike


Its probably used by people like us from the lesser countries 

The 30 day visit visa that is issued for us (not on arrival; has to be arranged prior to arrival) can be extended once for 30 days and thats it. One can get this visa through the DNRD by a sponsor, or arilines like Emirates can sponsor your visa if you buy a return ticket with them


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

md000 said:


> I tried to "extend" my visa when I first moved here and the immigration people just told me to drive to Oman as this was easier.
> 
> Everyone I know on a tourist visa drives out to Oman every 30 days (or takes another flight somewhere). Use the Hatta facility, not Musandam, as I know they don't always cancel the visa in the system.
> 
> ...


Just confirmed - it can be done at the port of arrival only. So if you arrived in Dubai - you can extend it only in Dubai. Extension: 1 to 3 months. Fees: vary between 200 - 300 USD depending on how long you want to stay. 
This is for US citizens not sure about other countries. 

On the other hand it might be cheaper to just drive to Oman, I have never done it and not sure about car rental/fuel/Oman Visa cost.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Once you do that, you will then have to exit the country for a certain period of time. I think thirty days/one month. Where you can just keep doingn visa runs forever.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Once you do that, you will then have to exit the country for a certain period of time. I think thirty days/one month. Where you can just keep doingn visa runs forever.


Are you certain of the statement above? that you will have to exit UAE for some period of time (maybe 30 days) after extending tourist visa? and you won't be able to do the visa run right away?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

EXPAT09 said:


> Are you certain of the statement above? that you will have to exit UAE for some period of time (maybe 30 days) after extending tourist visa? and you won't be able to do the visa run right away?


Pretty sure. The only people who take this option are people who are going to go under a work visa soon so are not worried that they will have to leave the country soon. Otherwise, no reason to go spend 200 dirhams for omani visa, time to travel back and forth wasted, and the car/gas as well. Everyone would just do the extend


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just hitch a ride from someone on the list doing a visa run. Chip in for gas and maybe some food along the way - and you are good. 

Visa run = Dubai rite of passage

-md000/mike


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pretty sure. The only people who take this option are people who are going to go under a work visa soon so are not worried that they will have to leave the country soon. Otherwise, no reason to go spend 200 dirhams for omani visa, time to travel back and forth wasted, and the car/gas as well. Everyone would just do the extend


True but then again 200 dhs is less than 200 USD.
You probably right, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll probably be doing the border run this weekend myself ...wish me luck


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As a US citizen you don't get 60 days on arrival anymore, it is now 30 days. After 30 days you can either go to DRND and pay dhs.650 to extend for another 30 days (one time only) or drive to Oman border and come back in again. Oman visa costs dhs.200.

Many other nationalites cannot do border runs, and if they leave UAE they cannot return for 30 days - this does not apply to US citizens.


----------



## 1skyhigh1 (Jul 9, 2012)

hello, I am an american here in Abu Dhabi. I need to do a visa run before the 30th of July. If someone is going, I will help with gas and other expenses. Let me know. Thank you

William


----------

